# zura73



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to cross the atlantic by sail boat,but i do not know much about boats.so can anybody give me some advice what kinde of boat i need.how long it has to be,what is the best direction and time of the year to do this and so on thank you very much


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

This oughta be good.........


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL.... I hope the OP isn't serious.... or he is looking to win a Darwin.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll start...
Right now would be a bad time ... i.e. Hurricane Season. If you're in a hurry I suggest a ticket on the QE-2.
Maybe if you elaborate a little on your experience, budget, number of crew going with you (their experience) ...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> so can anybody give me some advice


Umm......... don't do it.

Seriously, crossing the Atlantic is a very treacherous undertaking and one not to be taking lightly. It takes many years of experience and knowledge. From the sound of your post, it doesn't sound like your there. I could be wrong. If its your desire to sail across the Atlantic, I suguest you go slow.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

no i'm not in a hurry.i'm planning to learn ewerything i need first,but also i have to buy the boat.and i need somebody to tell me what to buy to go to europe.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Zura-

In all seriousness... there are plenty of boats that can make a passage to Europe. Some are better suited than others... almost all are tougher than the people on the boats. *Preparation of the sailor is IMHO just as important than the boat.*

If you're really curious, go to the library and take a look at Jimmy Cornell's World Cruising Routes. The book has recommended dates and routes for passages from the Americas to Europe. I'd also recommend you read a few books on long-distance passage making. Beth Leonard's The Voyager's Handbook would be a good starting place.

A good example of a sailor not having the necessary preparation would probably be Ken Barnes and his aborted attempt to round the tip of South America. You can read his logs *here*. One of the more telling quotes from his log is:



> Well after trying for a while, in my muttled condition, to figure out which way to turn the autopilot to head downwind I finally started to get things sorted out, in my head, now for the boat. First of all I knew there was a large low pressure system ahead of me when I went to sleep but I had been watching these lows and they all seemed to pass by rather quickly, usually in about 24 hours so my thinking was this one will pass and I will get in behind it, I thought wrong. This low decided to camp out for 3 days and as I slept I wandered right into it.


Setting your autopilot should be near instinctive if you're planning on a voyage of this magnitude.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zura...there is a bluewater boat list sticky on the buying a boat thread. All of the boats listed there are capable of getting a good captain to Europe or killing a bad captain. 

Dare I ask what your budget is??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i w'd spend about 75-80.000


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

In that case, I'd plan on spending 50 on the boat and 25 on fixing her up and prepping. Lots of good solid boats in that price range. Search yachtworld.com with that price range and then look for brands/models that are on the bluewater list i noted above....till you see one you fall in love with.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But do spend a fair bit of time sailing her and getting used to how she handles in different situations... I think that was one of the biggest mistakes Heather Neill made, and now she'll be selling her Flicka, Flight of Years, for a huge financial loss.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

is 36 feet boat long enough to cross the ocean?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

depends on the boat


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Read a couple books by those that have done it, then go buy a Lazer or Hobie, throw a EPIRB on it and go.
We'll read about it in the newspaper.

Really, do some reading, this is such a open ended question that many many books have been written about it. No response to a forum question could possibly respond adequately.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what about hunter 36'


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not really once I'd choose or recommend for an ocean crossing. I can think of a dozen 35-37' boats I'd take before a Hunter 36. The Canadian Sailcraft 36T, the Southern Cross 35, the Alberg 37, the Hallberg Rassy Rasmus 35, just to name a few.



zura73 said:


> what about hunter 36'


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thank you.if i have any questin can i write?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

zura73 said:


> thank you.if i have any questin can i write?


You can start by downloading the spell check software then use it by clicking the 








icon at the top right of this box  
<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><V<v:shape id=_x0000_s1026 style="MARGIN-TOP: 60.75pt; Z-INDEX: 1; MARGIN-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 15.8pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 15.05pt; mso-position-horizontal: left; mso-position-horizontal-relative: text; mso-position-vertical: absolute; mso-position-vertical-relative: text" alt="Check Spelling" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.sailnet.com/forums/images/editor/spelling.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\USER~1.YOU\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata>
</v:shape>


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

zura73 said:


> no i'm not in a hurry.i'm planning to learn ewerything i need first,but also i have to buy the boat.and i need somebody to tell me what to buy to go to europe.


Good, take your time Zura. It takes one year to learn how to sail and five years to become a sailor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that sailing is one of those things, like chess, that takes a lifetime to master.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

really? i didn't think it's so difficult.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ok. i'm sorry for my bad english


----------

